# 8n Throttle issues



## A-8-Ron

Just picked up a “new” 8n to replace my first 8n that had engine issues. The new 8n is a ‘49 and starts right up and runs pretty well. It was 12v converted when I bought it and I just did the swap to a Petronix electronic ignition. 

The issue I’m having is that if I go anywhere below about half throttle it idles right down to nothing and shuts right down as if the carb is completely closed. If I put it up to full throttle the governor spring physically pulls the throttle lever back down so I can’t set the lever to full throttle unless I hold it there. Also, it doesn’t seem like it’s pulling as many RPM’s as my old 8n did but without a tach I could be wrong (been a while since the old one ran so it’s hard to be certain).

My gut tells me that there is something out of adjustment with the throttle linkage or the governor but I’m looking for second opinions. The rod from the throttle to to the governor broke when I tried to adjust it so it’s been replaced with a new one set to the same length. 

Should I try adjusting the rod length? Should I adjust the governor? Should I pull the carb and clean it, adjust it? 

Thanks!!


----------



## harry16

Hello A-8-Ron, welcome to the tractor forum.

You need to get a service/shop manual for your tractor. An I&T FO-4 shop manual costs about $20 on the internet. This manual will cover governor adjustment. 

Below is a video covering general tune-up:





The governor should not be able to move the hand throttle. There are friction discs that you adjust (tighten the nut on bottom of hand throttle) to increase force required to move hand throttle. Your friction discs may need to be replaced.


----------



## A-8-Ron

Thank you for the reply. I do have the I&T manual and I actually watched that video yesterday. Guess I’m off to a good start!!

In the manual it says if you have no throttle on the 1st portion of the quadrant it’s either the throttle rod or the governor. I was just looking for some tips before I start making adjustments.

Last night while in the barn I installed the electronic ignition and was messing with the throttle rod a bit. Tractor stalled and apparently I didn’t shut the ignition off afterwards. Killed the battery, hoping I didn’t fry my new ignition . Battery is charging now so may have a new problem to worry about tomorrow.


----------



## VFord8N

In my case I found that a new governor made a world of difference. It ran better and would automatically adjust the engine speed to match where I had place my throttle. That one part was not all that expensive as best as I can remember.


----------

